

The Sad Tale Of Totlol - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/29/totlol-youtube/

======
logicalmind
I don't find this very surprising. Google/Youtube simply wants to own the
distribution channel. If your company is taking their distribution channel and
wrapping your logo and ads on top of it and making revenue for you, then they
aren't going to be happy about it.

~~~
unexpected
I agree, but isn't this what Google does to other distribution channels?

I mean, newspapers are upset with Google because Google News takes their
distribution channel, wraps their logo and ads, and makes revenue off of it.

~~~
logicalmind
Newspapers don't have (large) online distribution channels, but google does.
Newspapers have content and google has the online distribution channel that
gets millions more people to view that content.

~~~
fnid
By the same argument, totlol was helping more people view youtube.

~~~
vaksel
Google doesn't frame content with it's own label, you don't go to Google New
York Times edition, you go to New York Times.com

------
steamer25
A thought I had after reading the original (<http://www.totlol.com/t/story>):

FTA:

The very first prototype of Totlol had an upload button and no YouTube
integration. When it was done I contacted a content creator with a good
YouTube presence and showed it to them. The response: "Great idea for a site"
but "we have limited resources when it comes to distributing ... so our
participation isn't a sure thing." They never uploaded. I got replies along
the same lines from others I contacted.

/FTA

Maybe there's a business plan in there somewhere. I.e., create a tool that
distributes videos to various channels (YouTube, Totlol, Revver, Vimeo, etc.)

~~~
dwynings
<http://blip.tv/faq/#distribution>

------
johnl
Using a API means you are working for whomever is on the other side. Ebay ran
with the store concept and profited by it. YouTube should create a store
"model" to license to share profits from use of any API. Large companies
usually cut their own throat by thinking they can out maneuver smaller
companies.

------
ryanelkins
Seeing alot of dupe stories (from various sources) today.

------
jeroen
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1019360>

